# Removing trees....?



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright, I am stumped on this one, maybe one of you tree farmers can help me out.

I have two evergreens that I want to remove so I can put up my workshop . They are both about 25-30ft tall and about 15ft in diameter at the base. I know that they are worth quite a bit if I were to sell them, but how in the world would anyone move one of these suckers? I really don't want to cut them down because they are so beautiful


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Short of paying someone to bring in a tree spade truck and remove the trees, this will NOT likely be a fun nor easy not to mention successful job. If you disturb the root ball too much, a mature tree like that may die or become diseased.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

A tree spade truck I don't think will be big enough to be honest with you


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I believe they are too big to survive moving. If you were able to move them, how would you stake them until they reset their roots? I believe you have a choice the trees or the shop.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If they are worth some money maybe you could put the proceeds towards the new shop?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe I should sell them to Obama to put up in the white house lawn, Think of it as the: 

Kevin needs a shop bailout plan


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You won't get a bail out. Not enough campaign donations from you.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

A tree spade truck can remove those trees. But the cost of doing it just isn't worth it. Just cut them down or better yet give them to some one for fire wood. They cut them down and remove them. Then drill down into the stump and add some thing that will permently kill the roots. There are products made just for this.


----------



## Ironmower (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey all, I'm new here. This thread caught me eye. !5'-0 diameter & 30'-0 tall???? Could that be a circumfrence? Or maybe 15 inches? 
'cause I've never seen a 15 ft diam. x 30 ft tall pine tree.

Just curious, thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

And what did you finally decide to do??


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tree removal*

In eastern Massachusetts, I believe such trees can indeed be moved with a tree spade truck. The question of whether it is practical in your location would be a good one for a large nursery or landscape firm who own the equipment to answer.
There is no need to kill roots if you go the chainsaw route.
In most locales, softwood is not desireable fire wood. A 30 foot tall evergreen is probably too small for a sawlog, and 2 are too few for pulpwood. If they have any value, it would be to a landscaper.

Ed Hill, retired former forester


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I fully agree with Ed on this one.

I was also baffeled by a tree that was half as big around as the hight. that would be one huge saw log.

 Al


----------

